# Need some help/ideas



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey,

After reading the first page of topics and posts, I have a few easy questions. I'm also looking for ideas.

First things first:
Lights. What are good for plants? I'm reading 2wpg so I guess I'm looking for around 200 watts? Its a 6ft long tank, 18 inches wide. Whats a good bulb to get? Brand, type, so on. Examples would be good, especially because I'll probably just go out and get it if its a good price. (22 year old, just graduated college so no 1,000 bulbs







)

Substrate. Black gravel, had success with gravel on my first tank with a couple plants so I'm staying with that. Sand just had too many problems.

Plants. Its a Geryi tank, so I'm trying to get natural plants around. Give them a natural feel minus the black gravel.

What else am I missing or not thinking of? Any other advice.

Thanks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

no ideas?

any good brand for lights?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...id1=1843;pcid2= this

ive looked around a lot, and it seems the best deal would be two of these http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...WPROD&ProdID=10. id sell the bulbs and get some 6,500k plant bulbs for it. but its still a great deal.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

go to home depot or lowes and check out their light department. get a wide spectrum bulb.

they have a bunch of shoplights you can use, cheap too maybe 30 bucks top.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

$7.25 for a NO flourescant(normal output) fixture, 4', 40w. but that dosent provide an intinse enough light.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

you can get a 4100k wide spectrum bulb for aorund 7 bucks. i believe these are the same bulbs that el twitcho is using.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have 4,300k bulbs on one of my tanks and all it does is produce crappy algae. it makes any plant that is under its light get a brown crap film over it within two days. defenitally two thumbs down on those bulbs.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

well take that up with eltwitcho i asked him yesterday about the bulbs he uses and he said they have to say wide spectrum.

edit: im sure he will be reading this whole post, so maybe he will explain why he uses the bulbs more indepth. from what i remember he uses the wide spectrum because they produce the reds and the blues to promote plant growth. 6500k color temp bulbs usually produce a large amount of green light, which isnt absorbed as efficiently so you can grow plants under 6500k but for rapid growth wide spectrum bulbs.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

So wide spectrum bulbs from Lowes or Home Depot. Still deciding on the wattage. So from 4500k to 6500k? Thanks for the help. No need to rush, tank is getting here on April 2nd.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

eltwitcho says the color temp doesnt really matter as long as it says wide spectrum on it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

id go with power compacts. youd get much better plant growth. a pc can put out 65w for a 2' bulb while a NO can only put out 20w


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I'm using lights that came with my tank. About 60 watts. Too much light and your fish go nutts, not enought and your plants suffer and start becoming "Elongated" where in they are long yet not developed because they are striving to reach the light.

Here are some pics of my tank. I have to hit the pet store I got them from to get names, but here are pics. Only plastic plants in my tank are attached to my "tree stumps".


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Full shot.


----------

